# Email



## debodun (Nov 11, 2017)

On average, how often do you check your email?

I overheard a woman in church saying she only looked about once a month! I check mine several times a day.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 11, 2017)

Same as you  De,  Whenever I turn on the computer.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2017)

Several times a week. Sometimes once a day, sometimes not.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 11, 2017)

I think it depends upon the QUANITY  one receives  daily.

I usually get  SOME ; maybe a couple.  Two days ago I got about a dozen,

but they were from  my pal in Canada..     All  JOKES !   LOL


----------



## neotheone (Nov 11, 2017)

Usually every couple hours, while online.


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 11, 2017)

Check it every once in awhile during the day.  I just wish I would delete them after I read them.  I have about 12,000 now. 

Oops, just checked and I have 19,660.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 11, 2017)

I always delete them.  If I forward some, then I delete them.

Why save them?  They just clog up your machine !


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2017)

Couple of times maybe more,  a day....I get a lot of mail...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 11, 2017)

Half a dozen times a day, mostly automatic search results from eBay.

I delete and file as I read, not more that a couple dozen emails a year get saved.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 11, 2017)

I have my account set up to notify me on my phone of any new messages from certain people so whenever I get a notification I check the rest of my emails . I don't even bother to read most..just click on the done icon.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 11, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I think it depends upon the QUANITY  one receives  daily.
> 
> I usually get  SOME ; maybe a couple.  Two days ago I got about a dozen,
> 
> but they were from  my pal in Canada..     All  JOKES !   LOL



I have a friend who usually sends three or four jokes a day. Hate to say this but I rarely read them. If he ever asks if I have read them I just bluff my way through the conversation. Sometimes I don't think I am a very good friend..lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2017)

I check in the morning when I log on, and later in the day before I shut down.  If I'm expecting something important, I may check a third time.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 11, 2017)

I have one email account that's only for business and financial matters. I check it more frequently than the others, especially when I'm expecting something.

I reconnected recently with a close friend from high school and we've been enjoying catching up. She seems to have learned not to send me all of those _everything was better in the good ol' days_ lists because I seldom agree with them. She knows I love good photographs so she sends me photos, which I love.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 11, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I check in the morning when I log on, and later in the day before I shut down.  If I'm expecting something important, I may check a third time.


My schedule too!!


----------



## terry123 (Nov 12, 2017)

I check every time I get on the computer and delete as I go.  Why would you keep thousands of emails on your computer??  I check frequently as daughter in Va. keeps me updated on granddaughter's medical conditions.  My daughter is online working a lot so its easier to communicate online.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 12, 2017)

My iPad lets out a little type of wolf whistle when there’s mail ..if I’m not in the middle of playing a game or writing a email I will look and delete right away if it’s junk mail


----------



## Aputernut17 (Nov 12, 2017)

Several times a day every day.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 12, 2017)

I try to remember to check at least once every day, but forget sometimes.  (I don't get much email )


----------



## Lon (Nov 12, 2017)

Every time I turn on my laptop  or I Phone


----------



## Wren (Nov 12, 2017)

I have 3 e mail addresses the main one is set on message alert, so Im aware when a new message arrives, the others I check once a day


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 13, 2017)

I check mine many times a day. Mostly to see if my children or grandchildren send me a message or pictures.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 14, 2017)

I check it each morning. Not often do I check again unless I'm expecting a reply.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 14, 2017)

Several times a day. Luckily my spam filters are top-notch and catch all the "BE MORE MANLY!" and RUSSIAN WOMEN ARE WAITING FOR YOU!"-types of messages.

Unless it's something of personal interest or business-related, I delete all emails.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Nov 14, 2017)

Every evening....:wave:


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 14, 2017)

When I turn on my computer,mostly twice/day,then delete the emails,just keep the ones I need to refer to later
I'm a volunteer at my church,one of my 'jobs' is head of our prayer circle group.When the situation arises,I'll email group members the latest 'prayer concerns' Sue


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 14, 2017)

moviequeen1 said:


> When I turn on my computer,mostly twice/day,then delete the emails,just keep the ones I need to refer to later
> I'm a volunteer at my church,one of my 'jobs' is head of our prayer circle group.When the situation arises,I'll email group members the latest 'prayer concerns' Sue



That gets me wondering, Queen - are there online prayer circles? I would imagine there are ...


----------



## Senex (Jan 30, 2018)

I have four webmail accounts. Depending on which one, I check it between twice a week to once a month.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Jan 30, 2018)

Once when I turn on in the morning, once again when I shut down in the evening.


----------

